
Can Artificial Intelligence Help Stop School Shootings? - benryon
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/can-artificial-intelligence-help-stop-school-shootings-180969288/?no-ist
======
ddalex
This feels like the onion : no way to stop school shootings, says the only
country in the world where this regularly happens

